# Parking at Dover at "Marine Parade"



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes- I know it's an old chestnut!

But I came across this thread on OAL
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=28648&posts=22#M329779

It seems that on all the occasions I've been parking overnight at Marine Parade I've been doing it illegally; as have all the other m/homers parked along that stretch (the bit in front of some flats which overlook the sea). And presumably as have all those on mhf who have parked in "Marine Parade"!

Apparently the "legal" part of that stretch along the Promenade, for Motorhomers, is "Waterloo Crescent". (further West, in the vicinity of the Best Western Hotel).

Otherwise, according to some of the Posters, you are liable to a fine.

The thread is worth reading-any others on here similarly enlightened??


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

We ought to start calling it Waterloo Crescent as thats by the pier where there is a loo. 
Lets stop calling it Marine Parade then.

You can see De Bradley Warf on the map a designer outlet. 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?h...=51.121445,1.314293&spn=0.00503,0.009645&z=17


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> We ought to start calling it Waterloo Crescent as thats by the pier where there is a loo.


...and opposite the "water" :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

:wink: :wink: :wink: 
Still prefer canterbury P&Ride


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Still prefer over the water instead. :wink: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Me too.
Late crossing = early start.
Dave p


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Late crossing = early start.


Early crossing=early start :wink:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Early crossing=early start :wink:[/quote]

Not really, you've already lost an hour on GMT and nearly two hours on the crossing which you could use to be well on your way by going over in the evening. Or have a lay-in!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

ob1 said:


> Early crossing=early start :wink:





> Not really, you've already lost an hour on GMT and nearly two hours on the crossing which you could use to be well on your way by going over in the evening. Or have a lay-in!


We try to use the hour difference to our advantage both ways.

We go out in the evening and spend the night on the ferry carpark , Dunkerque for a good night's sleep before a good first day in France.

For the return we catch the 8.01pm from Dunkerque after arriving early for the ferry and having a good meal on the ferry carpark.
This gets us into Dover about 9.15pm and we are ready to bed down for an early (5.00am) start for home.
We hope to get through the Thames tunnel before it gets busy (and save the £1.50 charge :wink: )


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

We always use the Russell Street car park for our evening fish and chips before sailing. There seems to be no ban on staying overnight in your van for free. Photo of sign herewith.

Harry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good points from those who do a late night Crossing- we've stayed overnight at Dunquerque Harbour on return trip but never on outward


Any comments from those who do park in Marine Parade....ie turn left from Wellesley Road rather than right (or go into Marine Parade from Port end)??


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just had a long look at the signs via Google street view. 

It would appear to be very clear that the parking of caravans and motorhomes on Marine Parade (in front of the flats) is NOT legal  and the signs clearly show that parking is for cars and motorcycles ONLY.

Further to thw West on Waterloo Crescent the signs are different and indicate that the parking of cars CARAVANS and motorcycles IS permitted. (A motorhome is actually classed as a "motor caravan" which basically is exactly what it is)

I for one will certainly make sure I use Waterloo Crescent in future.

Yes I have parked on Marine Parade many times in the past (without penalty, phew :roll: !!) , but certainly will not from now on.

It matters not if you have "got away with it" in the past, now you have been advised of the pitfalls only a fool would choose to park other than on Waterloo Crescent. 

However I suspect that many will continue to do so and we all know that the end result of that will be NO PARKING OVERNIGHT anywhere along there for anything other than cars and motorcycles with a specific ban on motorhomes and caravans.

Many thanks to the OP for having the decency to advise us all. I for one am very grateful (I shall be there in 20 nights time for an early crossing so I am doubly grateful :wink: ) 

AND I have clicked on the "thanks" button which only ONE other poster has done :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mr Plodd-wouldn't do for a NARPO man to get a ticket would it? :lol: 

I only found out through "lurking" on OAL- and in fact on the link I provided on my O.P. there's now a useful Post which shows the Google Street map and the "legal" and "illegal" areas.

Like you I'll be doing Waterloo Crescent in future (looks like it may get crowded! :wink: ) or alternatively follow others' idea and do a late night Crossing and overnight at t'other side


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Telbell

What do you reckon the chances of Mrsplodd EVER letting me forget getting a parking ticket would be???

Bu**er all ???? Or less???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks again, very grateful for the "heads up"


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Had an interesting experience parking at Dunquerque overnight a few weeks ago. Never been there before so we went up to the gate expecting to see some provision for parking but couldn't see any (the next morning we saw a few vans in the small car park next to the gate). So we went back down the road to the huge HGV park. There were very few HGVs in it so looked forward to a quiet night. We plonked ourselves in the middle of the huge space!

But slowly through the evening as ferries arrived the place began to attract HGVs by the dozen, parking in neat rows whereas we were at an acute angle... We half expected to be submerged in their midst but the last arrivals seemed to come about midnight and we still had quite a bit of space to ourselves. The only downside to this place seemed to be the HGV noise late in the evening and early in the morning.

H


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats what we found. Loads of refrigerated lorries. Never again!!!!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Seeker said:


> Had an interesting experience parking at Dunquerque overnight a few weeks ago. Never been there before so we went up to the gate expecting to see some provision for parking but couldn't see any (the next morning we saw a few vans in the small car park next to the gate). So we went back down the road to the huge HGV park. There were very few HGVs in it so looked forward to a quiet night. We plonked ourselves in the middle of the huge space!
> 
> But slowly through the evening as ferries arrived the place began to attract HGVs by the dozen, parking in neat rows whereas we were at an acute angle... We half expected to be submerged in their midst but the last arrivals seemed to come about midnight and we still had quite a bit of space to ourselves. The only downside to this place seemed to be the HGV noise late in the evening and early in the morning.
> 
> H


Plenty of MH parking immediately in front of the ticket office.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

For parking come off the roundabout as though going to check in but keep right and go to the entrance for the ticket office.

Take care when arriving from the ferry and making for the carpark.
Keep to the left of the exit road when leaving the gated area or you will by-pass the roundabout and be on your way to the autoroute.
You'll have to turn back at the next roundabout if you miss the first.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Seeker", "grouch"- I think you were in wrong area! :wink:


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Quite possibly. Also, whenever we have been in Dunkerque there have always been a lot of undesirables lurking about in the shadows and we would never be tempted to stay anywhere within about 20 kilometers.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

That's no way to talk about the French, Grouch.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Seeker said:
> 
> 
> > Had an interesting experience parking at Dunquerque overnight a few weeks ago. Never been there before so we went up to the gate expecting to see some provision for parking but couldn't see any (the next morning we saw a few vans in the small car park next to the gate). So we went back down the road to the huge HGV park. There were very few HGVs in it so looked forward to a quiet night. We plonked ourselves in the middle of the huge space!
> ...


Exactly - so where were seeker and grouch parked?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Stanner said:


> Exactly - so where were seeker and grouch parked?


In that huge, cinder surface, truck park on the right as you head out of the port. Accessed first right on second roundabout.

Nasty place to overnight - no facilities, lots of drivers, lots of "rubbish".


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Exactly - so where were seeker and grouch parked?


Maybe they can tell us from the satellite view?

The red arrow shows where they should have been, in front of the ticket office (green arrow).

Dave

.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

In that area to the left of the Route de la Maison Blanche. You can see a few HGVs dotted around it.

H


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

just follow Gillians directions No hgv's. no disreputablrs; plenty of mhomes and a decent nights sleep.


----------

